# [Xorg] Pas de clavier ni de souris (résolu)

## Neuromancien

Bonjour,

Suite à une mise à jour de X.org, j'ai dû recompiler xf86-video-nv pour lancer X. Mais sous X je n'ai ni clavier ni souris. J'ai recompilé xf86-input-keyboard et xf86-input-nv sans résultat.

Xorg.3.log

X est compilé avec les options suivantes dans make.conf :

```
INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse edev"

VIDEO_CARDS="nv"
```

----------

## Neuromancien

Réponse : il faut recompiler tous les drivers de X.org :

qlist  -I -C | grep ^x11-drivers/ | xargs emerge -1

----------

## Poussin

C'est un choix d'utiliser nv? Parce que bon, il y a mieux pour les cartes NVidia

----------

## barul

Sinon pour la commande, y'a plus simple aussi : 

```
emerge $(qlist -C -I x11-drivers/)
```

 et c'est réglé

----------

## Poussin

 *Cr0k wrote:*   

> Sinon pour la commande, y'a plus simple aussi : 
> 
> ```
> emerge $(qlist -C -I x11-drivers/)
> ```
> ...

 

```

emerge -1 @x11-module-rebuild

```

 :Cool: 

----------

## nuts

j ai la meme chose avec fgrxr (radeon) je me log bien sous X, mais pas de clavier ni souris. je vais test

----------

## nuts

 *Cr0k wrote:*   

> Sinon pour la commande, y'a plus simple aussi : 
> 
> ```
> emerge $(qlist -C -I x11-drivers/)
> ```
> ...

  ca marche!!

----------

## xaviermiller

Comme quoi, les messages des elogs ne sont pas que pour les noobs   :Wink: 

----------

## Neuromancien

 *Poussin wrote:*   

> C'est un choix d'utiliser nv? Parce que bon, il y a mieux pour les cartes NVidia

 

J'ai des problèmes de freeze sous X et, dans une discussion noobux m'a suggéré que ça pouvait être un problème de driver. Je teste donc avec nv à la place de nvidia. Pour l'instant en 12 jours avec nv, je n'ai constaté aucun freeze.

 *XavierMiller wrote:*   

> Comme quoi, les messages des elogs ne sont pas que pour les noobs  

 

Je lis toujours attentivement les messages d'emerge mais je n'ai rien vu concernant la recompilation des drivers de X.org.

----------

## Poussin

 *Neuromancien wrote:*   

>  *Poussin wrote:*   C'est un choix d'utiliser nv? Parce que bon, il y a mieux pour les cartes NVidia 
> 
> J'ai des problèmes de freeze sous X et, dans une discussion noobux m'a suggéré que ça pouvait être un problème de driver. Je teste donc avec nv à la place de nvidia. Pour l'instant en 12 jours avec nv, je n'ai constaté aucun freeze.
> 
> 

 

Et nouveau? Ca tourne vraiment bien! Parce que bon... nv... voilà quoi

----------

## barul

Y'a toujours les elogs à la fin d'une mise à jour de xorg-server, donc tu n'as pas du faire attention  :Smile: 

Mais si ça fonctionne, c'est le principal.

----------

